# Another YouTube test



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Arrgggh....I've been using the embed just fine for quite a while...now it just shows up as a white box....

What am I doing wrong???


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

In the Youtube thing, you only need the code after the line "ht tp://ww w.youtube.com/v/"






[Y T="YouTube Tagline"]bhxTkdbWRYQ[/MEDIA] in the above example.

(the space between the Y T is to allow the line through and not have the video.)


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks....YT must have changed their embed code...I used to be able copy the whole url and stick it into the YT feature here on TCF...oh well...


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)




----------



## PacinoScar (Nov 2, 2010)

ketchup makes food taste good


----------



## mmorq (Jan 4, 2011)

How about a you tube vid to show upgrades of drives?


----------

